# Threads to Move Over Here



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I went through the first 30 pages (back to 7/6/2006) of the Slot Car Modeling/Customizing Forum, and found the following existing threads, which if they could be moved over to here, would make a nice starting point for this new forum.

Here are the thread ID#'s. I'm thinking it shouldn't be too hard to migrate them over, but if Hank or the mods needs some help, let me know.

Jeff

Thread ID#'s:

193848
193754
189278
190417
191590
190274
189459
188185
186577
183676
183871
183168
182657
176660
176532
172014
170718
169770
169486
168196
138905
163143
162740
161361
157581
153326
152032


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks for taking the time to look them up.... they have been moved.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Your welcome Hank, and Thank You! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!! This is GREAT!!!!!!!!! Exactly what this place needed!!!!!!

Now it will be SO easy to go back and look up all of the great tips Ive gotten here in the last few years.

Personally,Im in love with any and all things that have to do with HO slots.Ive sample everything over the years,and I really enjoy playing with everything from stock tjets up to unlimiteds.
I think last slot "season",when the weather cools off and I spend time with slots,I was on a big tjet kick,as well as tuning Wiz Storm chassis.

I spent a year or two on the SS G3 cars before that.Now Im back,and looking forward to playing with the SG+s this year.

That being said,I love them all.Hopefully,we can exchange some good information that is devoid of all the manufacturer wars crap that goes on on other boards.I come here specifically to get awy from it.I feel that the good information that could be gotten from a lot of those other sites isnt worth paying the price of grown men carrying on about whose toy car is better then some other guys toy car.
The operative word in that last sentence would be the word "toy".

It would be nice to discuss some of the differences between some of these cars in a civil manner.

I think the mods here do an outstanding job.Im sure they are well aware of what I am talking about,and will extinguish any fires before they burn down the house.

Hank thanks again.I really enjoy your forums.You have a crappy job,but you do it well.Ive seen some of the stuff you have to deal with,and your actions are always fair.

Take care....
Mike


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hank - wanna say thanks for this!! i gave up looking for them but now its so much easier. 

thanks
Wes


----------

